# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  FN Meka, robot rapper, virtual artist, USA

## Airicist

Developers:

Vydia Inc.

Anthony Martini

youtube.com/FNMeka

tiktok.com/@fnmeka

facebook.com/fnmeka

twitter.com/fnmeka

instagram.com/fnmeka

open.spotify.com/artist/5GDR9VJoOMLzuBIarkzGd8

virtualhumans.org/human/fn-meka

----------


## Airicist

Article "This robot rapper has 9M followers on TIKTOK. The company that created him thinks traditional A&R is ‘inefficient and unreliable’"

by Murray Stassen
April 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "FN Meka has more than 9 million TikTok followers, released three songs, and recently sold a Lamborghini porta-potty NFT for $6,500."

by Cheyenne Roundtree
April 3, 2021

----------

